# To prune or not to prune, an autoflower question!!



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 21, 2011)

i was wondering if i should prune the fan leaves so my node spots can receive more love. what do u guys think about pruning an auto flowering plant..............also its day19.


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2011)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> View attachment 178662
> View attachment 178663
> View attachment 178664
> 
> ...



Don't prune anything....especially on an auto. Anything that slows an auto down is bad news. They dont veg for very long so stress can stunt them. Jmo


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks 4 tha quick responses. ok i will just tuck them under. my first grow so i hope it goes well...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2011)

Just leave them be--don't trim or tuck anything.  They do not need to be messed with at all.  The "node spots" do not need light.  The fan leaves need light.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2011)

When i run an auto i take fishing line and tie all the branches out to the sides of the pot with some tape...  IMO/E it will def help you get more tops out of her which leads to more bud...

lemme try and find a pic for ya...


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> When i run an auto i take fishing line and tie all the branches out to the sides of the pot with some tape...  IMO/E it will def help you get more tops out of her which leads to more bud...
> 
> lemme try and find a pic for ya...



That idea is a hell of a lot better then cutting anything....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2011)

Heres a cuople pics where you can kinda see what im talkin about...  sorry i crop almost all my pics and its alil hard to see what im talkin about...


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Heres a cuople pics where you can kinda see what im talkin about... sorry i crop almost all my pics and its alil hard to see what im talkin about...


 
dam ur shyt looks good. loks way better than mines does


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2011)

daroc   hey man i just read thru your journal and the only problem i saw with the auto was you started it in a small pot....   Try to put any future autos your gonna run into a larger sized pot from day 1...  I prefer 2-3gal pots for my autos...  The plant in the pics was so large bc it was in a 3gal from day 1...


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> daroc   hey man i just read thru your journal and the only problem i saw with the auto was you started it in a small pot....   Try to put any future autos your gonna run into a larger sized pot from day 1...  I prefer 2-3gal pots for my autos...  The plant in the pics was so large bc it was in a 3gal from day 1...



Yeah didn't put them in the 5 gallon pot til 2 to 4 days later


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 24, 2011)

my auto is looking like it needs a little sumthing sumthing. i notice that my plant leaves a getting bleach spots then those spots turn dark brown. i think it needs phosphorus or calcium. i was not giving the plant anything accept distilled water. but b/c of the situation i looked on the web and i see that nutes help prevent abnormalities. so i started putting a mix of tiger and big bloom on the plant the lights go out. lets see what happens.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 26, 2011)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> my auto is looking like it needs a little sumthing sumthing. i notice that my plant leaves a getting bleach spots then those spots turn dark brown. i think it needs phosphorus or calcium. i was not giving the plant anything accept distilled water. but b/c of the situation i looked on the web and i see that nutes help prevent abnormalities. so i started putting a mix of tiger and big bloom on the plant the lights go out. lets see what happens.


 are you foliar feeding? i know you say before lights go out but could be the issue if they are strong ferts, just a guess anyway. i had some poroblems with a fan being too close drying out leaves, check little things like this.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> my auto is looking like it needs a little sumthing sumthing. i notice that my plant leaves a getting bleach spots then those spots turn dark brown. i think it needs phosphorus or calcium. i was not giving the plant anything accept distilled water. but b/c of the situation i looked on the web and i see that nutes help prevent abnormalities. so i started putting a mix of tiger and big bloom on the plant the lights go out. lets see what happens.
> View attachment 178874
> View attachment 178875
> View attachment 178876




If that is only happening to the very bottom leaves I wldnt lose any sleep over it....the bottom leaves almost always get dinged up. I usually worry about new growth and how heathy that looks.jmo


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> are you foliar feeding? i know you say before lights go out but could be the issue if they are strong ferts, just a guess anyway. i had some poroblems with a fan being too close drying out leaves, check little things like this.


 
i think u might be right. my fan sits right in front of this plant facing up. im going to move this plant and sit another in front of the fan and see what happens


----------



## akhockey (Oct 26, 2011)

Those bottom leaves are normal looking to me. I dont do anything to my autos. I just let them do their own thing. I use a pretty hot SS mix in 3 gallon bags. I dont tie themmuch either. The weight of the buds kinda opens them out enough I think. Heres my own cross Snowblack at 52 days from seed.
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=178908&d=1319520327


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 29, 2011)

akhockey said:
			
		

> Those bottom leaves are normal looking to me. I dont do anything to my autos. I just let them do their own thing. I use a pretty hot SS mix in 3 gallon bags. I dont tie themmuch either. The weight of the buds kinda opens them out enough I think. Heres my own cross Snowblack at 52 days from seed.
> http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=178908&d=1319520327


 
WOW looks real professional... cant wait till i get there
:bolt:


----------

